# Final Fantasy 14 voll aufdrehen?



## Auron (27. April 2011)

Moin zusammen, ich hab mal ne Frage, ist das normal, dass ich Final Fantasy 14 nicht voll aufdrehen kann?
Also ich kann auch wenn ich AA aus mache nicht auf maximum flüssig spielen... hier mein System:

Asus Crosshair Formula 4
MSI 580gtx Lightning
Amd X6 1090T
8 GB G.Skill Ram


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

Mit dem System sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Ruckelt das Game?


----------



## Auron (28. April 2011)

Ja, aber nur wenn ich auf 10 stelle da ist ein Riesen Einbruch, selbst ohne AA. Stufe 8 geht mit 16 fach AA


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2011)

Treiber aktuell? Aber du spielst es nicht auf 3D, oder?

Final Fantasy 14 Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online

Poste mal bitte deine Punktzahl.


----------



## Auron (28. April 2011)

Bin noch in der Uni, ich formatiere nachher mal, vielleicht sind's Probleme wegen den ATI Treibern die ich vorher hatte.
Soll auch Probleme mit direct x geben... Treiber sind eigentlich aktuell...

So habe nun formatiert und der FF 14 Benchmark liefert magere 4180 Punkte, meine Vapor X hatte damals 4400 Punkte. Entweder ist meine Lightning schwächer, oder das Spiel unterstützt ATI einfach besser...


----------



## KaitoKid (29. April 2011)

Also ich habe 5053 Punkte...... mit einer GTX 570, nem i5 2500K und 8GB RAM.


----------



## Auron (29. April 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ein Bios Update gemacht, der Benchmark liefert nun 4686 Punkte, das ist schonmal wesentlich besser,
FF 14 kann ich aber noch immer nicht voll aufgedreht spielen, eine wirkliche besserung kann ich auch nicht feststellen.
Nochmal Unigine Heaven ausprobieren. vorher kam ich bei 1920*1200 auf 764, find icha uch wenig, aber vllt hats Bios Update ja geholfen, und bei FF 14 liegts vielleicht wirklich an Treibern am Spiel...

Edit:
Hat sich nichts verändert sonst...


----------



## Auron (31. Mai 2011)

So, es liegt tatsächlich nicht an der Grafikkarte sondern an der CPU, kann es wirklich sein, dass die CPU FInal Fantasy 14 limitiert?
Ist es dann hardware bedingt? Also einer der 6 Kerne ist tatsächlich an die 100% belastet, gibts da ne Möglichkeit das mit Treibern noch zu verbessern?
Bringt der Dual Core Optimizer bei 6 Kernern was?


----------



## Ifosil (2. Juni 2011)

Auron schrieb:


> So, es liegt tatsächlich nicht an der Grafikkarte sondern an der CPU, kann es wirklich sein, dass die CPU FInal Fantasy 14 limitiert?
> Ist es dann hardware bedingt? Also einer der 6 Kerne ist tatsächlich an die 100% belastet, gibts da ne Möglichkeit das mit Treibern noch zu verbessern?
> Bringt der Dual Core Optimizer bei 6 Kernern was?


 
Also dieses Spiel wird nie deine CPU auslasten, das deine CPU aber so abdreht liegt einfach an der nicht vorhandenen Unterstützung seitens FF14. Versuch FF14 nur 4 Kerne zu geben. Vllt kommt das Spiel damit klar.


----------



## Auron (4. Juni 2011)

Danke, funktioniert leider auch nicht besser dadurch...
Vielleicht gehts ja nach dem nächsten großen Patch


----------

